

Cloud computing: A catchphrase in puberty - yaj
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/08/25/cloud_dziuba/

======
benjamincanfly
For an article whose author sets himself up as a sarcastic judge and jury of
basically the whole web community, this provides very little insight or
information.

------
yaj
On Google App Engine: _"Finally," they said, "somebody has figured out how to
make Python scale."_

Made my day :)

I hope posts about "language X will not scale" would stop. Its really
pointless.

------
geuis
I could lambast this article so much, but Im on an iPhone and my last
cigarette just ran out.

